# should we bring 4 yr and 1 1/2 yr to Curacao



## CARTER281 (Jan 21, 2006)

We have 2 bdrm booked for May 2006 at the Royal Sea Aquarium resort.  If we bring them will they be able to be occupied for 7 days?  How do i get them from the airport to resort.  If i rent a car do they have car seats or do i have to bring my own, are there shuttles available, do they have to have car seats.  Do I need passports for them?  Do they have a kids pool, tot lot or anything like that at the resort.  I would like to leave them home with grandparents, wife says its a family vacation we should bring them.  Its the logistics that concerns me, i.e. flight from ny, layover in miami, getting to and from airport, car seats, etc.
I read in one review where loud music plays at night thats also a concern.
Any help regarding tips/suggestions would be appreciated.
Also should we bring them or are they just too little at this point.


----------



## limey (Jan 21, 2006)

This is our home resort so might be a little bias. Kiddy pool yes and a beach area. Yes to getting a car. Beaches are mostly small bay areas with fasillities.
Direction to beaches, Go to shorediving.com and print all the dive sites off they are very good directions and nearly all these site have good beaches.
Sand is a little course might want to take aqua shoes, i never really was bothered but it's not the fine sand. 
Places to visit giving you a list. 
The ostrich farm.
The aquarium, you get in free for the lenght of your stay and it's about 50 yards away.
Fort BeeKenburg at Caracas Bay small fee for beach but fort is free.(nearly all beaches have a small fee.)the fort is the better part unless you dive or snorkle then this is were Tug boat is.
Porta Mari good beach good dive 
Klien Knip good beach good dive .
Jan Theil Bay great snorkleling and has small water park for the kids.Slides sprays,and so on. nice beach area.
the list goes on .
Get your car at the airport you can usally get a good deal on the net, small walk from the terminal. 
Hatto caves on the day you leave it's right by the airport and is fun.
As for the noise i personally think it's a little exsadurated never really noticed itand our son was 4 when we first went.
This is a small resort only about 45 units they do a market run but unless it's changed it's very quiet not to much in the way of activaties which i personnally like. most of the units over look the pools.tell me the one your in and i tell you were your at.
Enjoy this island it's not to touristy but the people are nice and the diving and snorkelling are unreal .
The Stobel family.


----------



## CARTER281 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thank you, I pm'd my address
i was gonna ask the board for a unit suggestion but since you own there what unit should i request. as far as car rental do i bring my own car seats or can i get them there?


----------



## limey (Jan 22, 2006)

I would take my own car seats. Passports needed.
If you have a full unit take the Grand parents with you.


----------



## momala1 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, we also own there.  The best unit for your family would be A101. It is ground level and your children can watch the dolphins at the Sea Aquarium from your patio!  We were never bothered by loud music at night.  As previous post stated, this is a small property, very cozy.  Staff most helpful.  A car would let you really enjoy the island!  We are going back in 3 weeks, can't wait!


----------

